# Seiko Kinetic 5m42 - 0e39 No Longer Charges



## bingobango (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi, I have had this watch for 7 years and a few months back it developed a squeek.

Now the watch no longer charges. When you shake the watch you can hear and feel the mechanism moving and now and again the second hand will tic a couple of times but thats it.

I am planning on getting it fixed but am a bit weary of the cost. Could anyone suggest what may be causing the issue?


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

have you been wearing it regularly or on and off?


----------



## bingobango (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been wearing it constantly. It also has the facility to check how much charge it has. Whenever I have previously checked it has never been less than maximum charge.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Interesting. My Spotura Kinetic had a problem and Seiko put it on the watch winder for a few days and the ccapacitor recharged. What had happened was that the watch through lack of use had completely discharged. It may need a new capacitor. Like most of these things, eventually the power supply will go. There was a selley on epray that used to do the work for a reasonable amount.


----------



## bingobango (Nov 5, 2008)

Cheers, I'll have a look to see if I can find them.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

bingobango said:


> Hi, I have had this watch for 7 years and a few months back it developed a squeek.
> 
> Now the watch no longer charges. When you shake the watch you can hear and feel the mechanism moving and now and again the second hand will tic a couple of times but thats it.
> 
> I am planning on getting it fixed but am a bit weary of the cost. Could anyone suggest what may be causing the issue?


Hi

If the watch is 7 years old, it is possibly time for a new cell to be fitted and it is tired. The squeek however sounds like dry bearings or pivots, this will not be helping either. If you have the minimum tools ie case opener and jewellers screwdrivers you could buy a cell from Cousins watch materials and fit it yourself, it is an easy job, i have done many.

Hope this helps

Rob


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

If it has a squeak it may be the rotor has come loose and is rubbing against the inside of the case back, and wont therefore be charging up the cell with full swings.

Unscrew the back and tighten the rotor up if it is that


----------



## bingobango (Nov 5, 2008)

Cheers for the replies.

From what I remember when I first got the watch I had a problem with it loosing an hour a day. When I took it to a watch repairers I was advised it would need sending to Seiko because the watch would need resealing once they had removed the back. If I take the back of myself will this cause a problem?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

No.

The old chestnut of it'll need a new seal is usually a load of twoddle from those that want to charge you to do it.

If the seal doesn't get stretched or broken it will be just fine


----------



## bingobango (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok, I decided to open up the watch and see if I could work out what was causing the squeak and replace the storage cell.

With my model watch there is no access through the back, you actually remove the front of the watch. The problem I know have is that I can not work out how to remove the mechanism as the pin for adjusting the time holds it in place.

I presume I have to remove the pin but do not know how to do it.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Open up a hotmail email account (or similar) and put the email address on here. I'll then zap over a few websites to you that show how to take off the crown and stem.


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Where's catflem when you need him?

Ah, there you are !  :lol:


----------



## bingobango (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks catflem,

Can you send them to [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

email sent :thumbsup:


----------



## british5373 (May 5, 2009)

Hi,

I've got the same problem and need the same solution.

Cat suggested some watch sites that would explain how you remove the winding pin so i can access the cell.

Any ideas would be much appreciated

PS: You access the watch through the front - not the back

Cheers all


----------



## british5373 (May 5, 2009)

SORTED!!

http://www.searat.me.uk/kinetic.html


----------

